

Ask HN: What tools do you use for development? - freefouran

Hi HN. What tools do you use for development? It doesn&#x27;t matter what Operating System, nor the language. I am specifically looking for some interesting tools related to C&#x2F;C++&#x2F;Java that could make my life easier, but I suppose anything is welcome since perhaps some others will find them useful (i.e web development related tools, etc).
======
adamtaa
I am primarily a .net developer so my tools are Microsoft related except for
front end development. I use webstorm, grunt/bower/yeoman and npm for front
end development. For .net and sql I use sql data management studio, visual
studio 2010 and 2012 with resharper. Check out jetbrains products. Tehy
probably have something that can help you with C++

------
webmaven
I use vim along with the plugins from
[http://vim.spf13.com/](http://vim.spf13.com/) and a few small customizations.

Chrome Developer Tools + Postman.

------
hiram112
Java Dev on Win7

Intellij Pro, Cygwin with Emacs, Git command line, sometimes SourceTree
(though Intellij Git is almost as feature complete).

Tortoise on projects still using Subversion.

Firefox with Firebug, LiveHttpHeaders, and WebDeveloper though more and more
Chrome Dev tools.

Usually the standard DB tool depending on database (PGAdmin for Postgres,
SqlDeveloper for Oracle, etc.), though Intellij's DB tools are getting 'good
enough'.

I'd pay good money for a well developed Emacs keyboard binding for Intellij
(similar to Emacs++ for Eclipse)!

------
sabellaobama
Web development: I ma using lots of tools. 1: Adobe Photoshop 2: Adobe
Dreamweaver 3: Chrome Developer tools 4: Firefox Develper tools.

[http://www.saleonleather.com/product/dark-knight-rises-
bane-...](http://www.saleonleather.com/product/dark-knight-rises-bane-coat-
html)

------
codygman
Emacs, vim (increasingly less), rxvt-unicode (terminal emulator), org-mode,
org-agenda-mode, and xmonad window manager.

My goal is to be able to interactively develop _all_ languages I may come
across with a repl and at least a stepping debugger for when I need it.

I like to keep it all in emacs so I can add tasks to my todo list/agenda with
minimal effort (C-c C-r) no matter where I'm at then get back to work without
even switching windows.

------
gumby
I mainly use emacs, gcc, g++, git, gdb, plus bash, sed, egrep, tr etc.
avrdude.

I do use Xcode, but can't say I enjoy it much. If I could use Emacs more
easily within Xcode I would be much happier since I do enjoy the dynamic
environment of the Mac OS with ObjC. llvm is pretty good.

------
buildops
C++ on Windows

Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 IncrediBuild
[http://www.incredibuild.com](http://www.incredibuild.com)

Also web development LAMP, Expression Editor & Visual Studio, and Bluefish
text editor

------
atmosx
Ruby developer:

A browser (between Safari, Chrome and FF) if the app is a web-app ... plus
tmux + vim (with loads of plugins) + rvm (ruby version manager) + git
(github/bitbucket).

Occasionally I might use additional tools to enhance the workflow (growl for
notifications, etc.)

------
classicchins
Web Development : Sublime Text ! Awesome shit it is.. There are couple of
other editors out there opensourced and which are amazing ! I usually prefer
something light and powerful.

------
cmpb
Mac OSX with Homebrew, iTerm, Vim (split terminal with vim on top and repl on
bottom is pretty nice), Atom (for big projects), git, GitLab, Firefox browser.
That's about all of my non-language-specific stack.

------
Someone1234
Visual Studio. Toad (for Oracle). MS SQL Management Studio (for MS SQL).
Linqpad a bit. Notepad++ a bit. Notepad a bit. ILSpy. A handful of Visual
Studio extensions. And web-browsers/development bars.

------
tajen
IntelliJ, pro edition. Sublime Text for drafts (when I don't want to create a
file in my project, for all my notes and snippets).

Chrome developer tools, git, Atlassian Stash and Confluence.

------
bgar
I write C/Scheme/Clojure/Haskell:

Cocoa Emacs with Evil-mode, iTerm 2, tmux, Vim for quick edits, git.

------
Jeremy1026
Web Development (LAMP): Sublime Text - Safari/Chrome - Git

iOS/OS X Development: Xcode - Git

------
camhenlin
Sublime Text 3.

------
sidcool
A new Scala developer:

IntelliJ with Scala Plugin

Vagrant

Atlassian Stash

~~~
goralph
If you're starting out in Scala I'd recommend you try use the Scala IDE
(Eclipse) first until you're reasonably comfortable in the language. Reason
being, that Eclipse provides much better feedback regarding types, syntax
errors, logic errors and so on. Which is immensely helpful when you start
writing not-so-simple FP expressions.

After a month or two in Eclipse then switch to IntelliJ for a much faster,
smoother, and intuitive GUI and user experience.

That's the path I followed, imho I can't imagine learning Scala in IntelliJ.

Good luck :)

~~~
sidcool
Feedback taken, thanks! :)

------
haidrali
sublime/vim, chrome, rvm, ubuntu

